# Oklahoma City OIS



## RodneyFarva (Jan 18, 2007)

Oklahoma City, Oklahoma — The Oklahoma City Police Department released body-camera footage that shows the moment Crasteven Kennon Wilson, 23, shot Officer Bryce Sheehan in the leg as he tried to search the suspect for weapons in southeast Oklahoma City. Around 5:50 p.m. March 2, Officer Bryce Sheehan responded to a report of a disturbance or suspicious person in the 2300 block of South Kate Avenue. Police said Officer Sheehan found the suspect near Southeast 21st Street and Emco Drive. “You got any weapons?” Officer Sheehan asked Wilson while responding to a call about a suspicious person. “Can I pat you down real quick? Make sure you don’t have any weapons? Here, don’t reach for nothing.” Wilson mumbled “yeah,” but instead quickly turned around and shot Officer Sheehan, striking the officer in the right leg before running to his patrol car and trying to drive off. “Shots fired, shots fired!” Officer Sheehan yelled. “I’m hit!”. The Oklahoma City Police Department used a drone to find Wilson, who was hiding outside a nearby home. Authorities say officers took him into custody and provided first aid after seeing he had been shot. Wilson was taken to a hospital and later died. Officer Sheehan was treated and released from OU Medical Center. He was placed on routine administrative leave.


----------



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

Watched that and discussed it at work, the cop is so calm it's amazing. A true hero.


----------



## LA Copper (Feb 11, 2005)

After he was hit, he did handle it very well but that is not the way to stop and search someone, especially when you believe he may be armed.


----------



## RodneyFarva (Jan 18, 2007)

LA Copper said:


> After he was hit, he did handle it very well but that is not the way to stop and search someone, especially when you believe he may be armed.


Hands on the top of the head interlace the fingers?


----------



## LA Copper (Feb 11, 2005)

RodneyFarva said:


> Hands on the top of the head interlace the fingers?


Turn him away from you first and then do that. (Or hands behind his back, depending on how tall the officer is.) Then pull him back off balance.


----------



## Treehouse413 (Mar 7, 2016)

He did a great job after being shot . I feel he wasn’t aggressive enough due to the current police climate . Personally idgaf I’d rather go in more aggressive rather than being dead .


----------



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

I agree with you all.


----------

